
More Recycling Won't Solve Plastic Pollution - okket
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/more-recycling-wont-solve-plastic-pollution/
======
sp332
A lot of it seems to be abandoned fishing gear. Another 20% is from the 2011
Japan tsunami, which can't be helped by recycling.
[https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/03/great-pacific-
ga...](https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/03/great-pacific-garbage-
patch-plastics-environment/)

~~~
lathiat
I found it crazy just how much fishing lines, hooks, sinkers, etc end up in
just a small river.. this guy on YouTube dives for and cleans them up as well
as finding all manner of iPhones, GoPros, Knives, etc...
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DALLMYD](https://www.youtube.com/user/DALLMYD)

If you get that in a small narrow river (admittedly it's a little rocky but
still) you can only imagine what ends up in the oceans etc.

